# iptables und TFTP



## GalaxyWarrior (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem, dass ich über meinen Linux Gateway keine TFTP Verbindungen aufbauen kann. Ich habe schon in INPUT und FORWARD Port 69 Zugelassen, aber das hat nicht funktioniert. Hat jemand ne Idee was ich falsch mache?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

